# Sweet Gum Fungus



## Springtxpool (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a sweet gum tree in my yard that looks diseased.

It looks like a fungus is on the lower branches and is spreading. A year ago I cut-down all the branches within reach but it continues to spread. I can't diagnose it but the fungus is flat looking - it almost looks like the limbs are peeling from a distance, but it's this very flat fungus potruding from the branches.

Does anyone know what this might be? Thanks.


----------



## Springtxpool (Oct 27, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> It's normal for sweet gums to look like that. It's not a fungus.



Hey Treeco - thanks for the reply. Would you mind taking a look at the photos for me (I added them after your post)? I'm also suffering leaf loss on the branches where I have this "fungus" - are you sure this is nornal? It just looks pretty ominous to me...Thanks!


----------



## Sprig (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya springtxpool and welcome to the site. I did a bit of research on common sweetgum pests and diseases and I think that this bit 'o' reading might help you narrow down the problems you've described, not a big read but very infomative. There seems to be not many things that bother them and in my opinion they are a beautiful tree too and I'd love to have a couple around but the don't grow well here. My first thoughts on this while I was reading is that you might have some sort of wee pest in there, have you pulled apart any of the offending (maybe) growths and taken a really close look in ther to see if there are critters? Anyhow this is the link >
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/silvics_manual/Volume_2/liquidambar/styraciflua.htm
I hope this helps and/or gives you some insight and leads.



Serge


----------



## treeseer (Oct 30, 2006)

Corky outgrowth on twigs in a "winged" pattern is highly ornamental. You are cuttin out your winter interest. :jawdrop: If you see dead branches down low that means they did not get enough light.


----------



## Springtxpool (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies!! I am glad to be on board


----------

